# Tips?...



## hopeful? (Aug 13, 2009)

So I want to make my hubby happy. I've been awful lately in bed after having our baby and I feel terrible about it. He loves loves LOVES getting a good blow. I know the tips to giving one and I use them and he loves it. I love giving him one but only at first because, well.. he's so big it hurts my jaws! wtf do i do with that??? I mean I pull out all the stops for him, wear nothing but a thong, look at him during, moan during, shove him on the bed and give him one unexpectedly, and i genuinely love giving him one but it hurts after i get him all the way in. so ladies, gentleman what advice do we have on that note....


----------



## NothingMan (Jul 16, 2009)

Umm well...at the risk of sounding jealous...he's getting enough I swear..where the hell were all you girls when I was single. Now that im married...ya come out of the woodwork. Just aint right.




John


----------



## woe_is_me (Aug 12, 2009)

i pm'd you my response.


----------



## Catholic_RN (Aug 10, 2009)

Speechless


----------



## hopeful? (Aug 13, 2009)

Catholic_RN said:


> Speechless


why?


----------



## hitched4ever (Aug 3, 2009)

I dont think there is a 'cure' for small mouth. More hand action with it maybe, thats about it. The fact you try should mean a lot.


----------



## hopeful? (Aug 13, 2009)

hitched4ever said:


> I dont think there is a 'cure' for small mouth. More hand action with it maybe, thats about it. The fact you try should mean a lot.


thanks.. i hope you're right.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

First let me say that I seriously envy your hubby. (see...pure green from jealousy!)

From the sounds of it, you don't have a lot to worry about. He is one very lucky fellow. When you start to get tired/sore, take a break and use more hand. You know those times when his head tilts back, and he's lost in the moment? Yeah? He won't notice that you've switched it up. Then when he glances back down...smile and take him in again.


----------



## nightshade (Mar 4, 2009)

I feel your pain! (haha) Sometimes if I get to into it with H, afterwards I feel like I've dislocated my jaw or something. What's already been said is true, taking some breaks and using hands more. Which can actually be a lot of fun for him since you can get in several different sensations between hands, mouth and tongue. 

Good luck!


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

Sounds like you already know the tricks:

-Use both hands
-Lots and lots of spit. I mean slobber on it, there should be a mess left behind. Makes for better sound and feels amazing.
-Eye contact, almost an angry, very intense look. 
-Enthusiasm. Stop and tease, just use your hands slowly and tell him what you are going to do next... but wait a little. Then jump back in with even more gusto. Make him feel like you think there is nothing in the world except you and his equipment.
-Lots of noise.

With all of this I would be done in a minute, that is where the start and stop comes in.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

dang, i applaud and respect your efforts to make things better


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

My H is nicely endowed also, and I simply cannot take all of him in. I try to start when he is soft, so that I CAN fit all of him in, he loves the feeling of growing as I work on him. When he gets to his full....potential...I usually place my hand at the base, and apply pressure on and off as I am paying more attention to the head and upper part of the shaft. I also do a LOT of licking up and down the sides...he loves that...and I can still pay attention to the whole package without killing my jaw...and if I can simply do it no more...I just hop on and go for a ride...never heard a SINGLE complaint!!


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

Mommybean said:


> I try to start when he is soft, so that I CAN fit all of him in, he loves the feeling of growing as I work on him.


Oooh, totally forgot that one. I love it when she does that!


----------



## FLgirl (Nov 7, 2009)

one suggestion. less sucking... as this will make your jaw hurt. use the friction rubbing and sliding you lips side to side and up and down. Most of all use your tongue... move it in wave like motion as your tongue is flat against his shaft (this kind of simulates the feeling of your cuming around him), and as you reach the head swirl your tongue up over and around his head. Use your hands on the base of his shaft, but don't forget the other fun bits in the area that like to be rubbed sucked and probed. Have fun, i love giving my H bj's... I've had to back off on being so generous with them because of hubby's selfish ways - so I envy you.


----------

